# Springer Pups



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a friend who is about to have a litter of springers (AKC). both parents are young but have great blood lines and are proven natural hunters. the pups are due in a week and I am posting up to see if there is any interest in them. pics will be posted when i have more info. Male is black and white (mostly black). Female is liver and white (mostly white).

(hope im not breaking the rules, this is a private individual, not a kennel and im trying to help him out finding good homes for great dogs)


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

well the female went into the vet today and it looks like there are gonna be 4 pups this litter. 2 have already been spoken for by people who have hunted with the parents (1 for me  ). will post more info tonight when i talk to the owner.


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

well they were born today. 6 total. 3 black and white, 3 liver and white.


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

Purebred AKC Registered Spring Spaniels

Cavalier ND

6 Puppies born 2/11/10

Dam : Prairie Gypsy Mae Sire : Dakota Derby Dubs

2 Female: Black and White $350

4 Male: 1 Black and White, 3 Liver and White $300


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I have an idea......why don't you bump this thread up a few more times. Why are you pushing your friends pups so hard? The information you give on these pups is pretty much meaningless.. The fact that they are AKC registered means litte of nothing. Do the parents have hip and eye clearances? Where are their pedigrees? The people on this forum are fery knowledgeable and they know their dogs....... You'll have a tough time peddling them here by the way you're going about it...


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Tough crowd.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

daveb said:


> Tough crowd.


Maybe.... What bothers me is that anyone, like myself, who is a serious breeder and is concerned enough to carefully plan out any litter I have (which includes insuring that any dogs we use for breeding have hip and eye certifications, as well as evaluating temperament, trainability, natuaral instincts, etc) is not allowed to post a litter for sale here because we have pups on a somewhat regular basis......we are required to be a sponsor and pay for an ad. For myself, it's really not an issue as my pups are usually all spoken for before they are born..... Yet, any yahoo who happens to throw two dogs together (or has an accidental litter) can post the pups for sale here. How does that make any sense? It seems to me that anyone selling a litter or a trained dog should be required to pay for an ad. I'm just trying to get a point across......


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

stonebroke said:


> daveb said:
> 
> 
> > Tough crowd.
> ...


 you wanna complain, post your own thread. I'm just doing a friend a favor and trying to find good homes for great hunting dogs.

and for people like stonebroke:
Dogs have full AKC background, and no hip or eye problems are known of looking back into the bloodlines. but if you wanna contact the owner for a phone number to the breeders he got his pups from, pm me and ill set up the contact.

once again, only good homes will be considered, so if you have an attitude like stonebroke, dont bother. There will be no problem selling these pups, i just wanted to provide the users on here a chance at one.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> *I'm just doing a friend a favor *


If you really want to do him a favor remind him of the requirments of being a responsible breeder. :wink:

nuf said.


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

BROWNDOG said:


> > *I'm just doing a friend a favor *
> 
> 
> If you really want to do him a favor remind him of the requirments of being a responsible breeder. :wink:
> ...


 care to explain that comment browndog?

no I'm not a breeder, i dont know all the **** you guys do, but my friends has a damn good idea of what he is doing since his fmily once were springer breeders. sorry to have thought that trying to help someone was good idea, guess not on this forum. when even the moderator is a smart a$$, i get the idea im not coming back here.

so to those who might of wanted a pup, sorry, their off the table as of now.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry you took it the wrong way i was being completely sincere in the fact that your buddy should be aware that if he's going to raise puppys then he should go through the proper steps to help ,insure a healthy litter. Accidents happen, but when it's a planned litter there is no excuse for not doing whats right. You owe it to the puppy's and the potential buyers.

I like to ask these questions when a litter like this pops up here, because maybe it will make the breeder more aware in the future, and hopfully it will make people in the market for a pup start to ask these same questions.

Good luck.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW why do you guys rip into him a little more!! 
You know there is a guy with a litter of GSP's here also you better get on his case also. :shake:


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

NO $**T, you guys could go about this differently instead of ripping him on a thread and publicly. Its pathetic, teach him dont downgrade. Makes me wanna puke.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's called responsible breeding practices. No one is ripping him from what I can see, just commenting that there hasn't been any identification of any clearance numbers or a pedigree link or anything of the type. As far as it goes right now, I would consider this litter to be of equal appeal as a newspaper litter.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The dog snob BS gets a bit sickening. Not a good way to educate someone or welcome a person to this forum. Everyone started somewhere and I'd be telling you to stick it with that attitude also. And by the way Chaws, I've had a "newspaper" dog that was as good as you could ask for.

Stonebroke, the administrator makes the rules, not the person who posted this.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Longshot said:


> The dog snob BS gets a bit sickening. Not a good way to educate someone or welcome a person to this forum. Everyone started somewhere and I'd be telling you to stick it with that attitude also. And by the way Chaws, I've had a "newspaper" dog that was as good as you could ask for.
> 
> Stonebroke, the administrator makes the rules, not the person who posted this.


You're absolutely correct.....Maybe the administrator needs to re-evaluate whether litters/dogs for sale should be posted here or not.

If being a responsible breeder is what some people consder being a snob, then I'm a snob... I apologize to no one for caring about the dogs that are brought into this world... Obviously a "newspaper" dog (never have heard that term before) can be an outstanding dog. Every pup is a gamble..... When anyone is looking for a pup it's about tipping the odds in your favor. I like the odds of going with a pup whose parents are proven in the field, have all of their health clearances, etc. as opposed to the odds of getting a pup from a litter where the parents may or may not have any clearances or little else is known about the bloodlines, the breeder, etc. A gundog will usually live on an average of 14 years or so......that's a long time to live with a dog that has problems.

Yes, everyone has to start somewhere.... I have no problem with anyone who is dedicated and responsible and wanting to learn. I guess I just don't understand why someone would post a litter for sale for a friend knowing little about the parents of the pups, posting no information about the dogs, etc. and then continually bumping the thread so it's at the top of the list. Why didn't the person with the litter post the ad here rather than having a friend try to sell his pups for him? If he is not knowledgeable in regards to computers, etc. he could/should have at least given the person posting the ad the information most people want to know about. By the way, the fact that a litter is AKC registered means very little....

Next?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> By the way, the fact that a litter is AKC registered means very little....


I completely agree. AKC doesn't mean squat IMO! In actuality I received the paperwork for my new pup and it went in the trash. I don't have any plans to breed my dog and he will be fixed when the time comes. But the attitude used was not constructive and you're not going to educate anyone that way.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Longshot said:


> > By the way, the fact that a litter is AKC registered means very little....
> 
> 
> I completely agree. AKC doesn't mean squat IMO! In actuality I received the paperwork for my new pup and it went in the trash. I don't have any plans to breed my dog and he will be fixed when the time comes. But the attitude used was not constructive and you're not going to educate anyone that way.


So be it. The written word will always leave a lot to be desired.

Once a person buys a dog, the registration is meaningless if they have no intention of breeding, participating in the various dog games, etc. All the registration indicates is that a pup is purebred (assuming the person registering the litter is honest ), and this applies to the FDSB, UKC, etc. as well as AKC. Unless a DNA test is done, we are the mercy of the integrity of the breeder as far as who the parents of a pup is and DNA tests are not always conclusive. Many people think that if a dog is AKC registered that it is automatically of breeding quality, unfortunately. I run into this quite often. An AKC registration (or FDSB, CKC, or whatever) along with the various health clearances (Hips, eyes, etc.) are just the starting point when considering breeding.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll wave my flag, I'm a dog snob. Proud of it. Because of people like us in this world we're reducing the number of dogs out there that have health problems or dogs that are going to the shelter because their owners who thought the puppy was cute and can't handle it any more. I have yet to breed a litter of pups but hope to in the future. Saying that I'll spend the money to make sure the breeding stock I have is capable of passing along the traits and the health genes needed.

I previously had a chocolate female that was a good family dog and an average duck dog, was steady, could mark doubles and could run decent blinds as a 2 yr old. However I sold her because she showed me traits I didn't want to have passed along. Many people out there that think it's easy money to breed dogs and sell puppies would have bred the hell out of her over her lifetime because of her color and because of her pedigree. I decided not to and sold her to a loving family because she wasn't going to work competition wise and she wasn't going to work breeding wise.

NOT EVERY AKC PAPERED DOG SHOULD BE BRED! Just because your dog can pick up a few ducks each year doesn't mean it should be bred either.


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

A self proclaimed dog snob who has never had a litter?? This form is a joke!


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

huskersioux said:


> A self proclaimed dog snob who has never had a litter?? This form is a joke!


Just wondering what having a litter of puppies has to do with anything? I'm a 100% dog geek and having a litter is the furthest thing from my mind and probably always will be.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

huskersioux said:


> A self proclaimed dog snob who has never had a litter?? This form is a joke!


Why would whelping a litter of puppies have any baring on a persons knowledge or desire to increase the quality of the breed?

Are you stating that it's ok to breed dogs without the available and relatively inexpensive health or genetic clearances? If so, you're just assisting in the decimation of any breed.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW... The guy who posted might not be as well educated as guys like stonebroke or chaws, but instead of jumping on the guy try educating him instead. The pups are already born and now need a home, so the writen beating you laid on him is moot at this point, is it not? Keep this crap up and chaws and stonebroke will be the only two members using this forum.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You can wave your flag as a dog snob all you want, but a snob is one who berates and looks down on someone instead of educating. You won't educate anyone by jumping on them. You claim you want to promote good breeding practices, well then educate. What do you think this person got out of the posts here? Do you think he will listen now?


----------



## carper34 (Dec 25, 2009)

just came back on here. as far as the pups go, the bloodline was desired enough to have pups going to 3 other states and 1 other country. sorry that i didnt post enough details as i dont know as much about breeding as the owner did.Yeah those others can kiss it, but thankyou alot to the rest of you guys that stood up for me.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Seg Hiel................... Dog Natzis..............LOL

For what it's worth I took the first pup from this litter. The breeder ran a very clean operation and was willing to provide any documentation you wanted/needed, he just didn't have that info posted on his ads. Time will tell but outside of having a very strong head mine is a very inteligent, driven, fearless and seemingly healthy pup.


----------

